# NYC / NJ Reputable Breeder Help PLS



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey my name's Rohit. I just joined the forum after searching a bit, was wondering if someone could name a reputable breeder in the NYC area, I'd also consider NJ but prefer to find someone closer to home.. I turned to this site after visiting a breeder's home who turned out to be amish. We're just looking for a companion dog nothing crazy such as a show dog or anything.

Thanks for all the help and sorry if this was a repost..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

welcome! what's crazy about show dogs? a companion dog should be well bred.



EKSONi said:


> Hey my name's Rohit. I just joined the forum after searching a bit, was wondering if someone could name a reputable breeder in the NYC area, I'd also consider NJ but prefer to find someone closer to home.. I turned to this site after visiting a breeder's home who turned out to be amish. We're just
> 
> >>>>> looking for a companion dog nothing crazy such as a show dog or anything.<<<<<
> 
> Thanks for all the help and sorry if this was a repost..


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

We have several active members in the New York area who might be able to help you out. 

Can you share a little more about yourself and what your ideal dog would be like in terms of personality, energy level, and possible activities? Is there a particular line of dogs that appeals to you more than the others? This would be helpful in tailoring recommendations.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh I didn't mean crazy in that context, I just meant I want a simple companion GSD not trying to go to a show or anything with him. To be honest I don't know a great deal about GSD so not sure about a particular line but just a calm, playful dog. Ideally a dog with a moderate energy level. We have a decent sized yard and plenty of parks nearby. My mom takes time getting comfortable with dogs so he's got to be friendly from the start. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are several good rescues in your area that you might check out.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Would you happen to have a link to some? I've looked at petfinder & a few other rescues but we're really looking for a puppy that way we can train it and have him grow up with us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a list of them
Garden State German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. local rescues page

If you get approved thru the rescue, you may find a young adult who is perfect for you or wait for a puppy to be available.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks I'll definitely take a look at that right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

just an FYI....adult dogs can and will bond just as well as a puppy will so don't be worried about getting an adult. AND with an adult, you will know their temperament right up front whereas a puppy might not show fear or aggression until an adult. NOT to worry you about getting a puppy either! Just to explain the pros of adopting and adult.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah I totally understand that, it's just my mom isn't too thrilled with the fact that we'd have a fully grown dog. She wants a small puppy that way they'll be some time before the pup is grown and she'll be use to him.


----------



## missbetsy (Aug 31, 2013)

*NY Breeder*

EKSONi, I sent you a private message of a breeder to stay clear of in NY.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for telling me really appreciate all the help everyone on this forum has provided.. So today we saw a pup at a store nearby, he reminded us of our old pup and the guy let me speak to the breeder over the phone. The pup's father is a German Bloodline Show dog and the mother is a American GSD. The father is roughly 120-130lbs and the mother is 85, father isn't aggressive but doesn't interact with people as much according to the breeder. The mother is more friendly and likes to play with kids. Also there's a health guarantee.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

EKSONi said:


> Thanks for telling me really appreciate all the help everyone on this forum has provided.. So today we saw a pup at a store nearby, he reminded us of our old pup and the guy let me speak to the breeder over the phone. The pup's father is a German Bloodline Show dog and the mother is a American GSD. The father is roughly *120-130lbs* and the mother is 85, father isn't aggressive but doesn't interact with people as much according to the breeder. The mother is more friendly and likes to play with kids. Also there's a health guarantee.


Please read more about the GSDs, learn about some basics about the breed. You will learn the expected size/weight range for a male and female GSDs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EKSONi said:


> Thanks for telling me really appreciate all the help everyone on this forum has provided..* So today we saw a pup at a store nearby,* he reminded us of our old pup and the guy let me speak to the breeder over the phone. The pup's father is a German Bloodline Show dog and the mother is a American GSD. *The father is roughly 120-130lbs *and the mother is 85, father isn't aggressive but doesn't interact with people as much according to the breeder. The mother is more friendly and likes to play with kids. Also there's a health guarantee.


First....Please do NOT buy from a store. No reputable breeder is going to have their puppy for sale in a store...ever. These puppies come from back yard breeders and puppies mills THRU brokers. 

Second...Unless the father was obese or way over the standard size, he did not weigh 120-130 lbs.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

No I understand GSDs aren't usually that big and I understand the basics about them but I've seen tons that weigh over 100 and a couple at a few reputable breeders. I was also told that there's a hip and elbow guarantee, so should I even bother with that puppy or wait for a litter at a reputable breeder?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Wait for a reputable breeder. Please do not give money to pet stores and puppy mills. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

We're leaning towards a reputable breeder anyway so won't buy from a store. As of right now I'm just going through the 2-3 breeders members have mentioned & will be contacting them in the next day or two.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

EKSONi said:


> No I understand GSDs aren't usually that big and I understand the basics about them but I've seen tons that weigh over 100 and a couple at a few reputable breeders. I was also told that there's a hip and elbow guarantee, so should I even bother with that puppy or wait for a litter at a reputable breeder?


If the breeders breed > 100 lb GSDs then I would question their reputation...


----------



## nixul (Oct 19, 2013)

We live two hours from you, we just got our puppy yesterday. Actually Jim Hill recommened this new breeder to us. It is also his dog's puppy.
- VonderMeiher Kennels

We got the red male. The puppy is well conditioned, friendly to everyone. You can search my post in the pictures! forum.



EKSONi said:


> Hey my name's Rohit. I just joined the forum after searching a bit, was wondering if someone could name a reputable breeder in the NYC area, I'd also consider NJ but prefer to find someone closer to home.. I turned to this site after visiting a breeder's home who turned out to be amish. We're just looking for a companion dog nothing crazy such as a show dog or anything.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and sorry if this was a repost..


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, he looks like a cute puppy. We're looking for a black/tan or black/red male puppy. And as of now we've narrowed it down to 2-3 breeders even if we have to wait, EZBrooks and Real K9 Solutions seem like the best choices however if someone knows a better breeder I'm open to suggestions. & thanks to everyone who's given me suggestions.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

EKSONi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, he looks like a cute puppy. We're looking for a black/tan or black/red male puppy. And as of now we've narrowed it down to 2-3 breeders even if we have to wait, EZBrooks and Real K9 Solutions seem like the best choices however if someone knows a better breeder I'm open to suggestions. & thanks to everyone who's given me suggestions.


Both of those breeders are working line breeders. Not the typical black and tan/red that you may be thinking of. Just something to consider.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

EZBrooks is working line?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Merciel said:


> EZBrooks is working line?


It looks like they've got pedigrees with a mix of everything. 

E-Z Brook's Argus

EZ Brooks Zar

EZ Brooks Phoenix


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'd definitely consider that more of a mishmash/pet breeder than a breeder producing any specific line.

They also claim to breed oversized dogs, and I don't know of many actual working dogs that top out at 130 pounds in working condition, which I KNOW is a discussion that's been had infinity times on this forum already. I'm just saying, though, when I see that, my immediate conclusion is not "yep, these are serious working dogs all right!"

That said, I do know one EZ Brooks dog and it's nice enough. I don't know it well, but I've seen it around. It's a younger dog so I have no idea how it'll hold up over time (or for that matter whether it's even really oversized, since I don't know if it's hit adult size yet), but temperament-wise it's perfectly friendly and stable. Might be a better fit for a casual pet owner than a real working dog would be.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I quickly glanced over their website. Didn't notice any mention or bragging about 130 pound dogs - that would be a red flag for me. Just looked at the pedigrees really quick and saw the working lines in the pedigrees. 

OP mentioned he/she likes black and tans/reds and just wanted to point out that these may not be breeders that typically produce those colors. Probably better to go with a reputable show line breeder.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah Ez Brook doesn't have the colors I want but otherwise the breeder seems to have nice dogs and at this point I'm not rushing to get a dog, I'm waiting to find the right one and would like to put a deposit down on a pup once I find one that meets most if not all of the qualities we're desiring.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

So we ended up putting a deposit with Steve from Real K9 Solutions in NJ, we saw both parents which were very obedient and friendly. The puppies are of course very cute and we should be able to pick our male pup up the day after Christmas so I'll update this thread a bit once we get him.


----------

